# Posh Puppies rescue in St. Louis



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

We are looking for a Maltese to adopt from a rescue organization. Does anyone know anything about this one? Thanks, Anne

http://poshpupuppiesrescue.org

Here is the web site. I am looking at the Malteze puppy named Colby.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

They don't seem to operate like the rescues we are used to dealing with here on SM. I would be cautious for sure. I would ask if they are a true non-profit ... a 501c3 corporation.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks a little fishy to me, too. And although they are a "dot org", which usually implies a nonprofit, it is no longer limited to nonprofits or 501©3 nonprofits. WHy not emal them and ask them if donations are tax deductible? That will tell you right there if they are a legit nonprofit.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 13 2009, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817448


> Looks a little fishy to me, too. And although they are a "dot org", which usually implies a nonprofit, it is no longer limited to nonprofits or 501©3 nonprofits.[/B]



Thanks, my husband was concerned about all the "designer" pups they seemed to have. I'll just stick to this site and hope a pup comes up in my area.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I kind of know St. Louis and I wouldn't call that part of town "beautiful downtown" so I did a street view on google maps . . . kind of scary! A number of empty lots and some odd looking buildings so it does look a little questionable.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

$695 to "adopt" a Cavalier King Charles puppy that probably is from a puppy mill. :shocked: The CKC breed as a whole has a lot of genetic problems anyway, and a puppy mill pup of that breed may have so many problems lurking ... better to save the money for future vet bills


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (mss @ Aug 13 2009, 11:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817482


> $695 to "adopt" a Cavalier King Charles puppy that probably is from a puppy mill. :shocked: The CKC breed as a whole has a lot of genetic problems anyway, and a puppy mill pup of that breed may have so many problems lurking ... better to save the money for future vet bills [/B]



I totally agree! Thanks--I will most likely get a retiree as LucynPets did. She and I have been in contact. I guess my heart just goes out to these little pups that have had such a hard time.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you been looking on Petfinder.com? I'm sure they have some pups in your area.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I know nothing of this place, here is a page that apears for the organization, and clearly states it's non-profit.
 
</H3></H3></H3></H3></H3>


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

There are some very telling reviews here: http://local.yahoo.com/details;_ylt=Ap5kJO...;from=1#reviews

Posh Puppies


----------

